# Soap Box Suppliers



## Rusti (Jun 26, 2021)

Hey guys! I've got a question that I hope someone can answer. I was buying these soap boxes from Element Bath and Body to package my soap with :





the trouble is though that I was paying about $36 SHIPPED for 100 boxes. Since WSP bought Elements, the cost for these boxes has very nearly doubled and I just can't do it anymore. I can buy off of Amazon as needed, but my preference is to support an independent supplier. Does anyone know a supplier that sells these boxes for a more reasonable price? Halp? Please? And thank you!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 26, 2021)

Ugh, that's rough! Have you checked Papermart.com? If they don't have exactly what you want, you can call them to see if they will order it for you.


----------



## KimW (Jun 26, 2021)

They have the black soap boxes on Amazon for $22 per 50.  More than you were paying, but less than double the price.  


			https://www.amazon.com/Rectangle-Packaging-Boxes-Window-Homemade/dp/B08B5Y5PJF?


----------



## Rusti (Jun 27, 2021)

KimW said:


> They have the black soap boxes on Amazon for $22 per 50.  More than you were paying, but less than double the price.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rectangle-Packaging-Boxes-Window-Homemade/dp/B08B5Y5PJF?


Yeah, I have them bookmarked because that's where I'll go if I have to. I was hoping to support another small soap supplier, but apparently the black window boxes are a sort of rare item. I can find the white ones everywhere, but I need black! LOL


----------



## KimW (Jun 27, 2021)

Rusti said:


> Yeah, I have them bookmarked because that's where I'll go if I have to. I was hoping to support another small soap supplier, but apparently the black window boxes are a sort of rare item. I can find the white ones everywhere, but I need black! LOL


Yep - I hear ya.  I found lots of white and plain brown boxes and so realized you probably weren't just looking for any windowed soap box, but preferred the black, which I think I'd prefer too!


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 27, 2021)

Set of 25 1-piece Black Leaf Soap Boxes - Etsy
					

This Gift Boxes item by DenaliCraftSupplies has 122 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Peoria, IL. Listed on Sep 30, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




$14.99 for 25 and I got free shipping when buying 100


----------



## Rusti (Jun 27, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> Set of 25 1-piece Black Leaf Soap Boxes - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Gift Boxes item by DenaliCraftSupplies has 122 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Peoria, IL. Listed on Sep 30, 2022
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## glendam (Jun 27, 2021)

I have bought these ones from two wild hares, and the ones from Elements,  but don’t remember if they are the same size.  They have free shipping with a $35 order.  100 For $26








						100-WHITE Window Soap Boxes 2 9/16 X 3 5/8 X 1 - Etsy
					

This Scoops item by TwoWildHares has 270 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Oskaloosa, KS. Listed on Dec 26, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Rusti (Jun 28, 2021)

glendam said:


> I have bought these ones from two wild hares, and the ones from Elements,  but don’t remember if they are the same size.  They have free shipping with a $35 order.  100 For $26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's only got white and kraft boxes; that's been the whole issue. I can find white and kraft everywhere, but for my branding I need black. 

If the supplier TheGecko pointed me to gets back to me and tells me they can't cut the boxes I need, I'll check with TWH to see if she can get them in black.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2021)

Rusti, I know you have probably seen this on Amazon. If it helps, I think these are fulfilled by a third party seller - not Amazon - and probably a small business.





						Amazon.com: Rectangle Soap Packaging Boxes with Open Window for Homemade Soap, Black, 50pcs
					

Shop catin at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



					www.amazon.com
				




ETA: Looks like it's probably the same as KimW found.


----------



## amd (Jun 29, 2021)

Have you checked places like Aliexpress? Sometimes I can find odd things there that don't seem to be carried by other suppliers. It's a bit hit and miss with shipping times - sometimes I get things in 2 weeks, sometimes 6 weeks, but I haven't yet not received anything.


----------

